# Pedal for Pets in Senoia, GA on 14 July



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Who's going, besides muhself? This is the first year for these guys, so I hope it's a good one. 

I was kind of skeeeered to register with it being the first year for this ride, but it's put on by a cycling club and after reviewing the cue-sheet/map they have posted, it seems as though it's well thought-out and has the rest stops spaced with century-riders in mind.  

Pedal for Pets, presented by SouthSide Cycling

Hope to see a lot of people out this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Since no one showed...appparently...besides muhself, I'll give ya's a quick update for those who may consider next year's ride...if they have it.

This was the first year these guys have put this ride on, but it was still pretty good. Only 270-ish people showed up to ride, and a fraction of those did the full century. However, it was very well supported, even for the century riders. SAG stops were spaced out in a GREAT manner and the volunteers were great, and I saw plenty of SAG vehicles along the route.

The biggest gripe I have/had is that there was no after ride meal. They had a few businesses in the town that gave discounts for riders if you stopped by afterwards, but the no post-ride meal thing was a disappointment.

Overall...good ride, and for a good cause.


----------

